# Arequipa - Fotos Flickr



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Buenas fotos, aunque algunas no le hagan mucha justicia, pero tienen razon el cableado en el centro es un adefecio  , pero la "coneja" Balbuena parece que quiere revertir esta situacion.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

^^ JaJaJa


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

Arequipa Cayma Financiera(Flickr.com)

Av.Ejercito y Av.Cayma


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Jose Perez said:


> Arequipa Cayma Financiera(Flickr.com)
> 
> Av.Ejercito y Av.Cayma


Yo tambien vi esas fotos, las iba a poner pero esos patas de alli la malogran:lol:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Bella Arequipa por donde se mire..... llena de encanto y sus calles misteriosas son simplemente maravillosas.... Preciosa y con el mayor esplendor de ciudad pròspera y pujante....


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Arequipa tiene zonas muy bonitas , zonas modernas y zonas que deberìan mejorar, como el centro con todo ese cableado


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

Lindas imágenes


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Mas y mas fotos!! :banana: 



















*Esta foto me gusta mucho en especial!*


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Gonzalo eres arequipeño? porcierto comparto contigo la tercera foto está fenomenal.


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

J3R3MY said:


> Gonzalo eres arequipeño? porcierto comparto contigo la tercera foto está fenomenal.


Naci en Arequipa, y he vivido ahi casi toda mi vida (14 años), luego me mude a Colorado y es donde estoy viviendo actualmente.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Como todas las ciudades del paìs, Arequipa tiene sus lados feos y negativos en urbanismo..... Pero así mismo, posee lugares tan representativos y de gran belleza que la hacen tan especial y sencilla.... Me encanta su aire majestuoso.


----------



## drinks_21 (Dec 6, 2005)

SImplemente fenomenal


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

Jose Perez said:


> Arequipa Cayma Financiera(Flickr.com)
> 
> Av.Ejercito y Av.Cayma



que payasos esos chicos...hno: jaja, muy interesantes estas tomas, muestran claramente una AQP moderna y dinamica.


Viva Flirck :banana: jeje


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

mas y mas fotos !!!!!!!1 :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

^^Esta última está de infarto! el lado izquierdo es Cayma y Yanahuara no? todo esa era chacra y ahora todo es full casas, wow.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Buenas fotos las últimas, Arequipa se luce, como siempre bella


----------



## Germinal (Nov 5, 2006)

Lo que me encanta de Arequipa es su gran verdor. El unico lugar donde vi un verde comparable es Piura, aunque con un estilo distinto.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que linda foto !!! :cheers: Y que cerca se ve que esta del Volcan Misti ...!


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Esa foto es infartante!!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Más fotos!

*Palomas*









*Arequipa 1880*


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Wow! Arequipa en 1880!
De donde sacaste ese avatar Jeremy? :lol:


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

*Puente Bolgnesi* (mis abuelitos vivían por ahi)


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

*Mirador de Sachaca*









*Calle La Merced*


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

esta chevere la foto de 1880, de donde la sacaste Jeremy?


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

^^ De Flickr claro!


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

*Iglesia de la compañia.*











*Arequipa alla por los 1900 *










Que imponente se lucia la plaza de armas por esos dias...:nuts:


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Mostrasas las fotos !


----------



## sacorpe (Feb 22, 2007)

Hermosa como siempre Arequipa! Increibles fotos rafo!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

esa de por los anhos 1900 sencillamente esta de lujo


----------



## romanito (May 30, 2006)

Hermosas tomas de la segunda ciudad peruana........por lo que veo tiene un gran patrimonio historico...


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

una foto reciente, me hace acordar a la vista que tenia desde en mi casa


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

A pesar de tener un mal recuerdo de Arequipa en mi último viaje, cada vez me gusta más esa ciudad.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, excelente arequipa.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Si, Arequipa es una preciosidad!!


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

mas fotos, pero esta ves de otra pagina: www.andesmadness.com


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

La primera foto esta bravaza :cheers: 

Que hermosa es la catedral arequipeña


----------



## truxillo (Apr 12, 2007)

la verdad la ultima foto es bien linda, no hay duda que arequipa es una de las mejores cuidades del Peru


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

mis fotos... (la camara no es muy buena pero es lo que consegui  ) La buena noticia es que en Mayo me llega una camara al menos decente de 6 mpxls. Ahi si les prometo postear fotos de calidad... por el momento contentarse con estas  

Urb. Arboleda - Vallecito.. un lugar bien bonito y tranquilo para vivir



















Ahora si nos vamos al centro empezamos por la plaza de Armas y la Catedral





































Ahora veamos Algunas iglesias (tbm una del monasterio de santa catalina)






























Edificio que ocupan el Banco Continental, de Credito(este es el local central... sistemas, donde trabajo esta a un par de cuadras) y un Teatro.. en ese orden


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

maldita camara se me paraba cambiando la fecha.. sorry


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> mis fotos... (la camara no es muy buena pero es lo que consegui  ) La buena noticia es que en Mayo me llega una camara al menos decente de 6 mpxls. Ahi si les prometo postear fotos de calidad... por el momento contentarse con estas
> 
> Urb. Arboleda - Vallecito.. un lugar bien bonito y tranquilo para vivir
> 
> ...


las fotos no se ven

ps. que camara tienes, yo tengo una cybershot y la camara ha empezado a volverse loca, se cambia de modo por si sola, las fotos se borras.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

no se ven?  bueno es una kodak de 2 mpxls una reliquia pero como repito en mayo tendre mi nueva cam un poco mas decente


----------



## alonsosur (Nov 6, 2006)

Me tinca Arequipa; 

Ya que mi viaje a Coyhaique (Chile) será canselado por los eventos sismicos que constantemente estan ocurriendo allá... Ya estoy planificando un viaje a Arequipa y EL Cuzco para mis vacaciones.... Y Obvio.. Machu Pichu, que no lo conozco....


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Trujillo Rocks... es el enlace de photobucket el que está mal... Trata poniédole otro nombre en tus archivos de Mis Imágenes en tu compu (un nombre corto, como 1 o 2) si gustas incluso edìtalas en el paint.

Y ahí dale a ingresarlas de nuevo al photobucket.

Seguro te irà mejor.

Salute


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

oh ok las movi de carpeta... silly me T_T


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

fixed espero que ya se vean... no es un grandisimo aporte pero es el primero de mi parte =$ me hubiera gustado que mi primer aporte sea de Trujillo...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> fixed espero que ya se vean... no es un grandisimo aporte pero es el primero de mi parte =$ me hubiera gustado que mi primer aporte sea de Trujillo...


Bah, aporte es aporte. 

Me fascina la casona Ricketts (hoy BBVA, mi tía era gerente en esa oficina), el Banco de Crédito y el edificio del Interbank, aunque éste último no aparece en las fotos, ya sabes a cual me refiero no? 

Ese teatro no lo había visto, luce fenomenal!


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> fixed espero que ya se vean... no es un grandisimo aporte pero es el primero de mi parte =$ me hubiera gustado que mi primer aporte sea de Trujillo...


exelente, ahora se ven todas!!! :banana:


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

mas fotos de la hermosa ciudad de arequipa

Panoramica- el misti









Panoramica- La villa medica









Vista de la plaza de armas:









Vista de un barrio de umacollo


----------



## ingsailor (Apr 29, 2007)

EXCELENTE APORTE GONZALO, MUY BUENAS FOTOS...
ESPERAMOS MAS AREQUPEÑOS SE ADHIERAN A SKYSCRAPER, INVITEMOS A LOS AMIGOS.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Esta es la mejor foto de la villa medica sin lugar a dudas ! Excelentisimo aporte !


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

de acuerdo contigo


----------



## rafo18 (Mar 9, 2005)

arequipa se luce ¡¡


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

linda la de la villa medica.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenas esas últimas fotos Gonzalo.


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

Q tal toma la de la villa médica!! :drool:


----------



## FerGon (Jun 7, 2004)

lindas fotos y la de la villa medica super:banana:


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

mg: 








[/QUOTE]


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

Vistas a los nevados:




























Vista a la avenia ejercito desde el convento:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Las fotos con los nevados atrás estan 10 puntos. Esa foto de la villa médica me gustó bastante, parece como si esos edificios fueran altos pero no lo son. Buen efecto


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Más altos que qué?


----------

